# At what point does cardio become catabolic, specifically running?



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was training seriously upto around oct/nov finished at 155lbs-ish or something like that, I've been doing stronglifts 5x5 since then and gained quite abit of strength and size but due to being a lazy cnut I've gone up to 173lbs and quite a fair bit is pure chunk since I've been having a ON Mass gainer post workout and hitting about 4500-5000 cals daily.

Was going to run a mile or so every other day since I no longer swim competitively because I'm working shifts during competition days. But I'm genuinley interested in how much muscle I've actually gained since I'm alot stronger.

But main question:

At what point/distance/intensity does cardio- specifically running. Become catabolic?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Imho it doesn't unless you're doing a stupid amount and overworking your system.

I think a lot of people blame the cardio when in fact it's because they're not accounting for it when they decide how much to eat.


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

over 40 minutes at maxium output. Then muscle starts being broken down for energy.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it depends a lot on the individual.

If muscle is sore i.e. your legs from running... then running on them again and again would take a toll and eventually get smaller


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I think it depends a lot on the individual.
> 
> If muscle is sore i.e. your legs from running... then running on them again and again would take a toll and eventually get smaller


Cheers, I think I should be alright for a mile or 2 a day then.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Cheers, I think I should be alright for a mile or 2 a day then.


yea at moderate pace if you slam it for half hour running everyday it will catch up with you real quick.

Go by how you feel/look.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

A mile a day won't do much buddy.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv read anywere from 40-90mins, there is defo a point were you will start breaking down and cortisol will be sky high the longer you go

as said above 40min all out max sounds like a reasonable time limit, if you warm up 10min cool down 10min making a 60min cardio sesh a good max time limit


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Even when catabolic though it's not excessively so unless you do a lot of it - only 4-6% of calories used for a 60 min session of cardio at a moderate VO2 max will come from proteins, and a pre or intra cardio feed of BCAAs, complete protein or fast carbs can help protect against this.

I guess it does depend on multiple factors though - existing bodyfat level, degree of calorie restriction, and duration and frequency of cardio all play into the equation making it hard to give an exact 'danger level' for muscle mass.

In general though less than 60 mins per day at moderate intensity, combined with a high protein intake and a moderate kcal restriction and when not at ane xcessively low b/fat, should be fairly ok.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

How long is a peice of string.


----------

